# give some opinions on second hand clubs



## gostarscott

:headbang: I feel confused that there are many website shop sells second-hand clubs. Do they really good to use? How do you think when you buy second-hand club? I have got somehow spectial negative feel when use the second-hand things.
I prefer to use the cheap and common brand, rather than the second name brand.
How do you think about this?:dunno:


----------



## Surtees

I have brought a few second hand clubs mostly of ebay and the have all been fine to good condition wise and I've enjoyed using them.


----------



## kuya510

i see nothing wrong with buying second hand as long as their in good condition. you can find alot on craigslist. i found my set of ping isi on craigslist for $130. until my game improves then i'll invest in something brand new.


----------



## 373

There are certain eBay dealers who rate their clubs honestly and there are pretty good deals at Callaway Preowned.com... specially if you are looking for something other than Callaway clubs. The prices they sell other brands for is just crazy sometimes. I'm not affiliated with them in any way, but they are the first place I look when I want a club. Maybe I am affiliated with them... as their profit margin.


----------



## golfballwhacker

kuya510 said:


> i see nothing wrong with buying second hand as long as their in good condition.


I agree. My first set was second hand and I had absolutely no problem with them. IMO a second hand club (from a quality brand) with an initial rrp higher than a brand-new club that has the same price as this second hand club, (does that make sense?!) is going to perform as well, if not better than, the new club as it was better designed and engineered.


----------



## Cajun

golfballwhacker said:


> I agree. My first set was second hand and I had absolutely no problem with them. IMO a second hand club (from a quality brand) with an initial rrp higher than a brand-new club that has the same price as this second hand club, (does that make sense?!) is going to perform as well, if not better than, the new club as it was better designed and engineered.


I agree completely. Everything in my bag except one club was bought used.


----------



## FrogsHair

I see nothing wrong with second hand clubs as long as the lie angle can be adjusted to fit the golfer's swing. The correct shaft flex, and club length would be other factors to consider. The arguments pro/con on fitted clubs is that when a golfer is starting out, their swing is not consistent enough to warrant fitted clubs. The other side of the argument is that if a golfer uses ill fitted clubs when starting out, they will acquire poor swing habits while grooving their swing, on their way to a set of fitted clubs. Now if the golfer is one who only golfs a few times a year, then non fitted clubs is not a big deal.


----------



## Surtees

Yes I have used secondhand clubs and not had an issue with them. Most of the clubs in my bag now i brought new but I have played and would play again second hand clubs.


----------

